# Lake Livingston Gasoline



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am one who doesn't like ethanol in my gasoline, especially in any engine not used on a very regular basis. Ethanol's affinity for water plus other facts about it has caused lots of boat problems. A website I looked into said that Browder's 3278 Marina has 87 octane gas with no ethanol. So, I called them today and they confirmed it as a fact. They do have it at about a 25 cent per gallon adder over normal 87 octane. He said that was for transportation cost to get it to the marina since straight gas is not common in the area.... whatever. I normally fill my lake boat using 5 gallon cans, and Browder's will only add about 10 or 15 minutes to my trip time to the lake. I will begin using it, and wanted to let others know about the supposed availability.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Wish I could get that closer to Indian Hills.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

That is great info! Ethanol is the devil! The motor on my boat is a 2013 model so it's built for this new crud fuel but the problem with the 10% ethanol mess is it separates. Current ethonal/gasoline only has a shelf life of about 45 days before it starts to separate the alcohol from the gas. Then the alcohol starts to absorb water from the air. Sux!!! I live in the Houston area and I have googled nearby gas stations who offer ethanol free gas. VERY few and far between. My one suggestion is Sta-Bil Marine fuel stabilizer in all gas engines! I put that stuff in everything and have been using it for years (well before ethanol BS). It has saved me big money and frustration. The marine formula is blue unlike the red stuff. It provides much better protection than the regular red stuff.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cape Royale Marina will be switching also.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I live practically on that marina.Thanks for the info.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they charge you to buy gas? Screw Browder's.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

KASH said:


> Do they charge you to buy gas? Screw Browder's.


Yes, they do charge for gasoline. If it was free I may have kept it under my hat, just maybe.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes, they do charge for gasoline. If it was free I may have kept it under my hat, just maybe.


lol, they charge for everything else, figured they would want you to pay a fee to buy gas from them.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher, please follow up on this thread with your findings. I drive to Vinton, La. to buy ethanol-free gas in bulk. The story I was told was that Browder's gas came in five gallon cans and that you had to buy the cans, as well. That might be okay in an emergency situations, but could get expensive on fill-ups and bulk buying.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Whitebassfisher, please follow up on this thread with your findings. I drive to Vinton, La. to buy ethanol-free gas in bulk. The story I was told was that Browder'sygas came in five gallon cans and that you had to buy the cans, as well. That might be okay in an emergency situations, but could get expensive on fill-ups and bulk buying.


Okay, I will follow up within a few weeks. He did not mention having to buy conainers, just said 87 octane without ethanol was available for roughly a 25 cent per gallon adder in cost of the 87 octane with ethanol.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Okay, I will follow up within a few weeks. He did not mention having to buy conainers, just said 87 octane without ethanol was available for roughly a 25 cent per gallon adder in cost of the 87 octane with ethanol.


 I will follow up this weekend, I can't even imagine Browder's storing 5 gallon gas cans full of fuel...but then again.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

KASH said:


> I will follow up this weekend, I can't even imagine Browder's storing 5 gallon gas cans full of fuel...but then again.


I am told that they don't have a gas pump, so it's either five gallon cans or a lot of mason jars. LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

KASH said:


> I will follow up this weekend, I can't even imagine Browder's storing 5 gallon gas cans full of fuel...but then again.





Ox Eye said:


> I am told that they don't have a gas pump, so it's either five gallon cans or a lot of mason jars. LOL


Well, they have had gas pumps as long as I can remember. That is the 2 things under the tall shed roof. But, maybe the ethanol free gasoline is in that tank on the far right, I don't know yet. Sorry I brought it up.....


----------



## Ikanizer (May 20, 2010)

I drove up to Nebraska about a year ago and was surprised to see that many of the gas stations in states north of Texas (started in OK and seemed to increase from there) carry ethanol-free gasoline. It is more expensive because there is more energy/gallon and no tax subsidy.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

I dont mind paying a little extra for straight gas. I have a browders pass and launched there just yesterday evening. I have hardly ever got gas there just because its cheaper in Cleveland but if its ethanol free i will start gasing the boat there for sure. Let us know Whitebassfisher if you get more details please.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I normally keep my boat hanging in a lift (not too far from Beacon Bay) but I brought it home yesterday for a good spring cleaning. I always carry 5 gallon jugs in my truck to re-fill that boat. I travel to the lake from Houston, so going via Browder's wouldn't add much time on the way there. I will post an update when I take the boat back up to leave it if no one else tells us the straight scoop before that.

WBF


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I run super unleaded in mine. As far as I know it is ethanol free or almost none in there. Cost a little more but no problems out of it for several years now.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I read that Yamaha has had a lot of problems with ethanol and have gone to congress about it. forgot where a saw this article. it messed mine up last year and had to have my carbs rebuilt, been using the sta- bill marine formula ever since.....


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I just run mine every week, V6 merc carb jobs are no fun, I run premium and Stabil with QuickSilver as my oil additive. Not a fan of ethanol, but premium gas and a real good fuel/water separator goes a long way.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Well, they have had gas pumps as long as I can remember. That is the 2 things under the tall shed roof. But, maybe the ethanol free gasoline is in that tank on the far right, I don't know yet. Sorry I brought it up.....


 Http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX

Type in the above link with the capital H in lower case and run a search. On the page that appears, scroll down to Coldsprings and click on "details". That is where I got the story. If my information is wrong, it won't be the first time. And, I would like to know the facts.

Update: The link works as is.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> Http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX
> 
> Type in the above link with the capital H in lower case and run a search. On the page that appears, scroll down to Coldsprings and click on "details". That is where I got the story. If my information is wrong, it won't be the first time. And, I would like to know the facts.
> 
> Update: The link works as is.


Thank you for the link.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

As a former refiner, I can darn near guarantee you that premium gasoline has as much ethanol as regular. Best best is to treat your gasoline with stabil ethanol blend additive, or sea foam or something similar and either keep your tank full or run it often. I like to never got the water out of my ski boat tank after I left it over a winter nearly empty. This ethanol baloney is a huge corn lobby farce foisted upon us by the EPA.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> As a former refiner, ...


As a former refiner, do you still keep in touch with folks still in the business?

Since mid last year I have been pestering my Reps in Austin, the Railroad Commision, the TCEQ and the Dallas office of the EPA trying to find out why there are so few gas outlets that sell ethanol-free gas in Texas compared to virtually every State east of the Sabine River. The general story is that it is a business decision by refineries under the Renewable Fuel Standards mandate.

As a storyline, it makes sense considering that the refineries are compelled to produce ever greater blend amounts of ethanol from one year to the next. That would tend to lessen the availability of non ethanol gasoline. It makes sense until you look East to other states with an entirely different reality, although those states are under the very same RFS mandates.

If you are still in contact with folks in the oil business, maybe you could get them to provide an answer. It would be interesting to hear the truth!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Alll gas stations long the coastline should be able to sell ethanol free gasoline.
====


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> Alll gas stations long the coastline should be able to sell ethanol free gasoline.
> ====


It would seem. However, I have talked to corporate individuals in companies in business to sell gasoline. THEY CAN'T GET IT!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX
> 
> Type in the above link with the capital H in lower case and run a search. On the page that appears, scroll down to Coldsprings and click on "details". That is where I got the story. If my information is wrong, it won't be the first time. And, I would like to know the facts.
> 
> Update: The link works as is.


I originally called Browder's and started this thread due to either that same link or one very similar. When I called, he said the 87 octane was available, that it varied in price per day just like any other gasoline, and that it averaged 25 cents per gallon more than 87 octane with ethanol. He blamed the 25 cents per gallon adder on transportation cost. He went on to say that he also carried a _really high octane_ non-ethanol gas that was more like a racing fuel. He admited the high octane stuff was ridiculously high at ~ $7.50 per gallon. I am guessing here, but possibly the racing fuel at 7.50 per gallon is what comes pre-packaged in 5 gallon cans. I only had interest in the fairly normally priced fuel. I am somewhat surprised that no one on this board knows for a fact; it is a good group of informed people.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Ox Eye said:


> As a former refiner, do you still keep in touch with folks still in the business?
> 
> Since mid last year I have been pestering my Reps in Austin, the Railroad Commision, the TCEQ and the Dallas office of the EPA trying to find out why there are so few gas outlets that sell ethanol-free gas in Texas compared to virtually every State east of the Sabine River. The general story is that it is a business decision by refineries under the Renewable Fuel Standards mandate.
> 
> ...


I wish I could tell you, but since most gasoline is shipped by pipeline as an ethanol blending component (RBOB), where the ethanol is then splashed into a truck for gasoline delivery, it is very costly to truck non oxen acted gasoline anywhere. The east coast may be able to secure imported gasoline without ethanol...to sort this out...is why I am retired now and just po'd.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I wish I could tell you, but since most gasoline is shipped by pipeline as an ethanol blending component (RBOB), where the ethanol is then splashed into a truck for gasoline delivery, it is very costly to truck non oxen acted gasoline anywhere. The east coast may be able to secure imported gasoline without ethanol...to sort this out...is why I am retired now and just po'd.


Http://www.pure-gas.org/extensions/map.html

I have no standing to argue. But, be that as it may, the above map should make you wonder, "How come that is?".


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> He admited the high octane stuff was ridiculously high at ~ $7.50 per gallon. I am guessing here, but possibly the racing fuel at 7.50 per gallon is what comes pre-packaged in 5 gallon cans.


Well, the math does work out. It might very well be that the individual that registered the report misunderstood.

If that is the case, there could be a lot of business being steered away from Browders. Heck, it's kept me away!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ikanizer said:


> I drove up to Nebraska about a year ago and was surprised to see that many of the gas stations in states north of Texas (started in OK and seemed to increase from there) carry ethanol-free gasoline. It is more expensive because there is more energy/gallon and no tax subsidy.


I saw the same back in Nov on our trip to Wis.What it appeared to me was the when the pump had 3 choices ( reg unlead with Eth//reg unlead NO Eth//Prem with Eth )...It was in Iowa too if I remb...right There fixing to build a Big STRIPES on 35 coming into Bay City Sure would be nice if( THEY HAD a No ETH PUMP ) Hope CEO reads this and takes hint


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

cva34 said:


> There fixing to build a Big STRIPES on 35 coming into Bay City Sure would be nice if( THEY HAD a No ETH PUMP ) Hope CEO reads this and takes hint


He has the hint. But, as I earlier said...they can't get it!

I, for one, would like to know WHY.


----------

